# New Commencal Meta Power 29 and Meta Power SX



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

https://news.commencal.com/news/META-POWER-Discreetly-Powerful/843.html

Commencal has revealed their 2020 eMTB platforms, a 27.5 and a 29 inch. Both are listed as September availability.

They usually have three or four build levels of each model, they currently only show one of each:

Meta Power SX : Alloy, 27.5x2.5 Maxxis Assegai tires, DT Swiss wheels, 170mm rear travel with SuperDeluxe coil Ultimate, 180mm front Lyrik Ultimate, Shimano E8000, Shimano E8035 500Wh internal battery, SRAM group with Code R brakes, GX Eagle 12-speed. $5800.

Meta Power 29 Team: 29x2.35 Schwalbe Magic Mary tires, 160mm rear travel with SuperDeluxe Ultimate air shock and 170mm front with Lyrik Ultimate. Pretty much the same build as above. $6300.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

500 and 510 reach...liking this longer trend!


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Big thing though is that they've moved from external to internal Shimano battery, lending to a much cleaner design and thus allowing a water bottle. Definitely have improved geometry as well with more reach, much shorter seat tube and steeper seat tube.

The main thing I don't like about my '19 Meta Power race 29 is no place to carry water.

I don't understand why the 29 is $500 more than the SX? Honestly I'd like a 29 SX! Commencal if you are reading, make it happen.


----------

